
Boeing's new CEO refuses to recognise culture problem, blames email authors - cedivad
https://twitter.com/davidshepardson/status/1220053965204787201
======
stopads
Shouldn't this link to the article?

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-boeing-737max-
idUSKBN1Z90...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-boeing-737max-
idUSKBN1Z902N)

~~~
athriren
I agree that that would be more appropriate.

------
Ill_ban_myself
The pull quote at the end of the article is heart breaking. Internal employee
email saying if they have to cover up one more deficiency they know they're
going to hell.

------
lonelappde
Editorialized titles violate HN guidelines.

~~~
caiobegotti
Granted, but honest question: how do you think we should title tweets in HN
submissions? Their nature is almost the opposite of having a title (in an
article).

------
watertom
Admitting that you have a broken culture will cause all your customers to
question everything about the company, impacting sales, stock price,
employment it could get ugly.

If he admitted that Boeing had a cultural problem he should be fired for being
an idiot.

~~~
cedivad
Their customers would need to be willingly ignoring facts not to be in the
known by now. 2019 saw negative sales and the stock market is beginning to
react.

Boeing decided it's business as usual when they had a chance to own up to some
responsibility. I don't want to get into the details because I wouldn't make
them justice, but the list is insane; from impossible engineering choices to
brown envelopes (bribes) to the regulators.

They could have said something among the lines of "we are working on improving
our processes to avoid future deaths", but instead we hear them blaming the
pilots, again: "Calhoun focuses Boeing’s responsibility on faulty assumption
around pilot response on MCAS".

As a reminder, MCAS could overpower manual trim and stick inputs. The crew
never stood a chance, they were condemned the moment an engineer at Boeing
decided it was ok to create a system like that acting on a single sensor that
was known to be unreliable, and their process somehow allowed them not to test
for its failure.

~~~
kayfox
It could also be that the most popular airliner in the history of aviation is
out of production and so investors are reacting to that.

